# Comparing the Ruger American Against the Marlin XL7



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

New test article

http://ammoguide.com/?article=pricescorner/130301


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

This last Sunday afternoon I did some more load work trying different OAL with the 180gr Ballistic tip that was showing so much promise in the Marlin XL7 and it did not let me down. Here is a five shot group 2797-2804fps using W760, 210primers and Win brass not bad for a rifle that does not cost much.










Well, this is the load for this rifle, not looking any farther since I have 300 180gr BT's on hand. This load with these velocities will work real nice with my Accu-Range Redfield.


----------

